# What counts as a young parent, average age and an older parent?



## Girly123

Just out of interest what are people's opinions. What age counts as a young parent, an 'average' or 'typical' parent (if there is such thing) and an older parent? I am not by any means saying any of these are wrong or right or anything just purely out of interest.

My thinking....

Under 20 - teen parent
20-28 - young parent
29-35 - 'normal/typical' (this doesn't mean the other categories aren't normal I just didn't know what to call it lol)
36 plus - older parent

I would love to be a young parent, and then wait and few years but I quite like the idea of a child around 35/36 as well when the younger ones have grown up a bit. We shall see  xx


----------



## lozzy21

Depends on your area, in mine i was classed as an older mum when i had my first at 23! Most have their first by the time they are 19.

For me a young parent would be 18-22 and older would be over 35.


----------



## Elpis_x

I think the average age for mothers (at birth of the baby), in the UK anyway, is about 29. I guess I would consider that a "typical" age.

If all goes to plan, then I'll probably be around 26 when we have our first, so not exactly young, but younger than average. If I had it my way then I'd be 22-24!


----------



## wtbmummy

Well after I read through threads and seeing many other parents in my area (england) if all goes to plan I will be 25 and DH 26 when we give birth to our first and we will be classed as older parents. In this area most people have their babies between 18-23 23being their last. I think it all depends on your area. Knowing we will be 30 when our child starts school in this area makes us very old :( :rofl: although we are most definetely not :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s


----------



## staralfur

wishuwerehere said:


> I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s

I would say this as well! 

I had my DD when I was 23 and definitely felt like a young mom where I am. By the time I have my next (26 most likely) I would consider myself at a pretty 'normal' age for having children.


----------



## tori0713

wishuwerehere said:


> I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s

Definitely agree with this! I really do believe this depends on where you live, though.

Where we were living prior to our move 23 was old to not have children. I was the oldest of my friends and the only friend that was childless. Now, we would be considered pretty young to have children between 24-25.


----------



## MelliPaige

wishuwerehere said:


> I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s

I agree, almost nobody around here waits until they're 30


----------



## hshucksmith

I'm 20 and pregnant, and I feel so old although I know I'm not! My OH is 34 (35 soon) and says he feels very young!


----------



## thestarsfall

I feel like I am old compared to people around me...I live in an area where teen pregnancy is relatively common, as well as early marriage (like either married right out of highschool or in the last year or right out of university/college)...so there are couples who have been married for 3 years or so who are younger than me (I'm 26) who are having children now. It isn't so weird until I actually start thinking about it because in my head they're all "around my age" so I don't feel older...but then I remember that nope, they're actually 3 years younger than me...but have been married for twice as long or longer, and some are having their 2nd kid already. 

I need to get on the bandwagon...lol.


----------



## babybaker2011

In my area, 18 - 23 is young and 24 - 35 is average. A lot of women around here are very focused on their careers and wait a little longer to have children.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I agree with others that it depends on where you live. I came across this a while ago and found it interesting, even if it is dated. 

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5419a5.htm

It shows the average age of first time mothers by state (sorry it's only the US). 26 is average in my state, and that's how old I am now. To me, that means I need to get on it because I really don't want to be an "older" mom. I wanted to be a "younger" mom but I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## MelliPaige

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I agree with others that it depends on where you live. I came across this a while ago and found it interesting, even if it is dated.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5419a5.htm
> 
> It shows the average age of first time mothers by state (sorry it's only the US). 26 is average in my state, and that's how old I am now. To me, that means I need to get on it because I really don't want to be an "older" mom. I wanted to be a "younger" mom but I think that ship has sailed.

That's pretty interesting, 24 in my state


----------



## kiki13

I'm in India and here, there typical age used to be very young (18-21) but now a lot of young women roefer to wait till 26-27 years of age. I'm 23 and would definitely be classified as a young mom!


----------



## MariposaTam

According to the stats above 24 is average in my state. I think it has changed a bit to where it is 25/26 for the average since then but I'm still going to be close to the older category by the time I have my first. We have a few moms at my work with babies in their 40's and its no big deal.


----------



## loeylo

I would say that there is a few peaks here actually! A lot of people had kids when they were 17-19 which I consider "young" (a few were under 17, but im talking generally here) - then there was a few years when not so many babies were born. 
Then between 21 and 23 there were TONNES of babies born - I'm talking one a month within my friends! 
It has all died down a bit now, but I expect within a few years there will be more again.

Where I am, it comes down to education I think. The under 17s were mostly single parents (with a few exceptions!) who didn't work even before falling pregnant, and still don't now 7 years later. They left school at the earliest opportunity and made no effort to go to college/uni, and mostly rely on benefits to get by.
Then there were the 17-19 year olds. Most of them left education pretty young, but tended to be in relationships (most of whom are now not, mind you!) and had jobs. A lot of them had actually planned to have kids.
Then, the 21-23 year olds tended to already have their own place (rented) and have managed to secure better jobs and be in more secure relationships, but mostly still didn't go to uni etc. 

I guess I will probably fall into the 25-27 bracket, as in I will have done uni, secured a career and own a home but still considered to be young. Don't really know what happens after that as im only 24, but generally I would say under 25 is young, 25-30 is average, and 30+ is old.


----------



## tori0713

loeylo said:


> Where I am, it comes down to education I think.

Absolutely. I think even though I graduated from college 2 years ago at 21 and got married directly after, people still think I'm young. We've been married for 2 years and both have education (a Bachelor's for me, military for my husband, but he's enrolled full time in college) and my husband has more life experience than people who are in their mid to late 20s. He's been deployed twice and I think the military made him much more mature.

However, people still judge us for being so young and already married. The norm in our area is getting married in mid to late 20s and having babies in late 20s, early 30s. Young parents here are often uneducated or are single and working through college. It stinks that people throw judgment so quickly, but I'm in a secure relationship and when I do have a baby at 24 or 25, it will be well planned and thought out, regardless of what people may think.


----------



## Varenne

Under 25- Young
25-35- Average
Over 35 Older

I'm 25 and have to wait a year to TTC #1. I can't wait to be a "youngish average" mum!


----------



## ZubZub

I'm 35 and feel ancient on this site! But I'm one of the youngest out of the moms in my sons class. People in SA seem to focus on getting established before having kids. But we don't have free anything (medical, education) and no benefits so if you want anything decent you gotta pay up! It sounds so strange to hear ladies in their early 20's talking about having kids!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I was 18 when i fell pregnant with my first. When she went to school i was one of the older mums in the playground (i kid you not!!!) 

Now we have moved and im one of the younger if not youngest mum in the playground. Its quite daunting as some of the mums are the same age as my mum! (46) 

I just think im an average age mum tbh. 27, married for 5 years (happily at that lol) and 3 kiddies


----------



## MrsM17

I am 32 and have an almost 15 month old son. I had him 4 weeks before I turned 31.

I am a 'normal' age I feel. For me personally I think young is 26 and under. Old as 35+

I better get a wriggle on for no.2 as im not that far off the latter bracket! x


----------



## Dragonfly

*fist pump* still in normal parent range, bring it..lol


----------



## bananaboat

I think in my area, couples are focused on education/career and then family. Seems most people are now getting married 26-30ish. I'd say:

Under 25- Young
25-35- Average
Over 35- Older


----------



## poppy

I definitely think your perception is down to your own area, social group and education/career. I was so surprised at seeing many people say early 20s as average as most of my friends had their first baby in their late 20s to early 30s. I had my first baby at 31 and second at 33 - I wouldn't class myself as a young mum but certainly wouldn't see myself as an older one. Most people round about me have gone to university and then worked in a career for five/ten years, so for me, seeing people have babies in their late 20s/early 30s seems the average. Younger than say 27 (for your first), I would consider young and older than 37, I would see as older (for a first baby).


----------



## Varenne

I think the important thing is that it doesn't matter. If you're healthy, set to be healthy while the child grows up and a loving, patient, sensible and totally committed person, plus you are old enough to have the resources, people should keep their opinions to themselves if you ask me. It's a very personal decision. I'm in the funny position of being near middling without kids yet...so some have asked why we don't have any, and some have said "you're only 25!"


----------



## mara16jade

wishuwerehere said:


> I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s


Agreed!! :thumbup:


----------



## mara16jade

It does also depend on your area, and the people you're around. For me (I just turned 30) I have ONE friend who had a baby this year, and then a cousin who just had a baby last year. So that right there makes us all in the 29-31 y.o. range = normal! haha

It seems the career driven group get married later and have kids later.


Has anyone seen the movie Idiocracy? If you have, you'll know what I'm hinting at. LOL :dohh:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

mara16jade said:


> It seems the career driven group get married later and have kids later.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie Idiocracy? If you have, you'll know what I'm hinting at. LOL :dohh:

That's not really fair. I had children early but that didn't make me less career driven. :nope:


----------



## Andi86

I'm 26 and the last of my friends to have a baby. Most of my friends my age already have 2-3 kids already. I would say in my area below 20 is a teen parent, 20-24 is a young parent, 24-30 is average, and over 30 is older parent.


----------



## mrs owl

A lot of people my age in my social group are married but almost non of them have children.
I'm originally from South Africa and I agree with the person on one of the previous posts that you need to be financially secure before you have a child there. But imo South African's do marry young but I think it's more for religious reasons.

I never actually set a date on when to have children but I would at least want to be financially secure so that it's one less thing to think about when I have a baby.


----------



## Creative

I know I don't really belong in this group, but the title pulled me in. I was 22 when I had my first baby, but at the time I lived in the commuter belt of leafy surrey and at the antenatal group, I was the youngest by over ten years. the youngest mum to be was 35!
Now I am having baby number 4 and I am 44 and I'm in an area where everyone is having babies in their 20's and looking at me as though I am a freak show!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

staralfur said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> I would call under 25 young, 25-35 average and over 35 older. most people I know with kids started in their late 20s or early 30s
> 
> I would say this as well!
> 
> I had my DD when I was 23 and definitely felt like a young mom where I am. By the time I have my next (26 most likely) I would consider myself at a pretty 'normal' age for having children.Click to expand...

I had DD at 23 as well and felt very young in my area. Elderly people actually looked nasty at me in the mall when I walked past them because they thought how could such a "young girl" have a baby. :rofl: Yet, they probably had their babies at 19 back then which was the norm then. :dohh: I would probably and hopefully have my next baby at around 28. (I pray for before then...........:winkwink:)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mrs owl said:


> A lot of people my age in my social group are married but almost non of them have children.
> I'm originally from South Africa and I agree with the person on one of the previous posts that you need to be financially secure before you have a child there. But imo South African's do marry young but I think it's more for religious reasons.
> 
> I never actually set a date on when to have children but I would at least want to be financially secure so that it's one less thing to think about when I have a baby.

Funny enough though. I am from South Africa and live in Gauteng. Most of the people I know and my friends married in the early to mid twenties, but only got their first child late twenties to early thirties. I was the odd one out to get married in the early twenties and have my first before 25. The one day I was walking in the shopping mall and this one old lady looked at me like something the cat dragged in because I was so young and also I didn't wear my wedding band because my fingers was so swollen. It happened quite a lot though after that as well. lol But, that said. Financially we would have to wait before having the next child due to health insurance costs and saving for school. We are planning to let our children go to private school because government schools are just one [email protected]#[email protected] hole. Excuse my language. Personally I don't think there is a right age, but do think you need to consider financial support and your own health first no matter where you are.


----------



## MUMOF5

I think 16-23 is young, mid 20's-mid 30's average age and 35 and over an 'older parent'. 

I had my first at 18, I've had most of my children whilst in the 'average' category and hope to also have one in the 'older' category. :wacko:

I would not be without any of my babies :nope:, but I do think that in hindsight I have become a better parent with age :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth 1980

In the city I live in, the average age for a woman to have her FIRST baby is 31!! I had my 1st at 31 too. I'm the only one in my group of friends here with a baby x


----------



## Red Rose

I had my DD when I was 23 and was considered 'very young' amongst the mum friends I made. :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup84

I got pregnant at 26, had DD at 27 and didn't/don't consider myself a young mum, but I look young so I think i'm perceived as one sometimes. In my city i'd say most women have their first babies at a younger age than the UK average but I find the mums I meet at groups tend to be a bit older.


----------



## mara16jade

Kayleigh Lou said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> It seems the career driven group get married later and have kids later.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie Idiocracy? If you have, you'll know what I'm hinting at. LOL :dohh:
> 
> That's not really fair. I had children early but that didn't make me less career driven. :nope:Click to expand...

I didn't mean any offense. My mom was a young mom - had my sister at 22 yr. old and became a geologist for NASA. So no, just because you have kids young doesn't always mean you're less career given. The people, besides my mom, who I know had kids early seemed to have given up on a career though. That's what I've observed with most of the people I've been around.


----------



## Cryssie

Imo.
Under 20 - teen parent
20-25 - young parent
25-32 - average parent
32+ - older parent

My mom had me when she was 32 and never did much with me claiming her age. I had my son at 24 and I'll have our next either at 26 or 27.


----------

